# Just where would I get lessons?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I feel that I have a decent enough talent on my own, but don't think it will ever be realized unless I get some actual schooling with someone helping me with my compositions and I was wondering where on earth I'd find someone that taught it without having to go to a university?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, if you don't mind that is, I can't assist you without knowing where you live my friend. And a second thought about universities: You don't have to be enrolled as a student at one in order to find lessons, because oftentimes you can find some teachers at a conservatory who give private lessons. Also, they will likely know of where and who you can get lessons from elsewhere.

So, you may not want to go to enroll somewhere, but they are people who likely have the resources you are looking for.


----------

